# Delhi-the ethereal city of Asia.



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

^Delhi has so many qualities, it is so much refined in its texture and presence, its architecture is utopian with lush green flower flower laden gardens and shining ruins, big palaces and bungalows,forests that mark its outer rim,Delhi is the center of art and performance, it is actually a very serene city with lots of hiding self absorbing spots.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Amazing thread.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

_GrapeWine_ said:


> very few pics and more comments in this thread.. hno: compared to other threads.. City of Fantasy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Suncity said:


> may have been posted before
> 
> Photo copyright Asia Trip.info
> 
> ...


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

World8115 said:


> Twilight Raaga... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> The Busy Delhi...!!! by Saurav Anuraj, on Flickr


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

NEw metro extension happening



deekshith said:


> Source: Indian Express.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

azzi282 said:


> Delhi Skyline, Connaught Place by Rachit's, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Lit Up North Block of the Rasthrapati Bhavan, New Delhi by Bobby Roy, on Flickr


....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing Delhi.....thanks OldKool. :cheers:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

azzi282 said:


> Can this please be our next banner?
> 
> 
> Illuminated Rashtrapati Bhawan by Sumit Nagi, on Flickr





World8115 said:


> Humayun DSC_9133 by DograExposures, on Flickr


....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> IMG_0159 by indian rockstars 01, on Flickr
> 
> ^^ Subhash Place Skyline in distance


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Neelabh said:


> Panchsheel Marg


.....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

IndiansUnite said:


> x-posting from the *Connaught Place Renovation Project* thread:
> 
> some recent shots:
> 
> ...


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

murlee said:


> *Delhi Aerials*
> 
> * All rights reserved by st bioz
> *


....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

IndiansUnite said:


> View from Taj Mansingh - Copyright Ravi Kanojia/Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Beating heart of India , focal point of Northern South Asia , a business hub for entire region and second largest metropolitan area on the planet... 



azzi282 said:


> B I R D V I E W "East Delhi" by RkRao, on Flickr


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

On Delhi Metro:

Shown in this vid the southern sub urbs that have grown into city proportions . focus city is Gurgaon







In this vid the cities of Noida and South and East Delhi are shown






also a documentary on making Delhi a world class city


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

OldKool said:


> Beating heart of India , focal point of Northern South Asia , a business hub for entire region and second largest metropolitan area on the planet...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Delhi with the world, OldKool!

Actually, Delhi is the world's most populous mono-centric metropolitan area, with over 49 million people living in its NCR as per the 2011 Census.

Its contiguous urban area, of course, contains about 22 million people as per the 2011 Census.


----------



## tikkasriharsha (May 28, 2012)

Muhammad Shah Sayyids Tomb


----------



## tikkasriharsha (May 28, 2012)

Safdarjung Tomb


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates OldKool. :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Lakshmi Narayan Temple (Birla Mandir). Photos of my own.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Great photos.
Little bit diffrent from the stories that people who been there tell.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Prema milan.
> 
> Delhi in early morning.


...


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Qutub Minar. Photos of my own.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

azzi282 said:


> cc Ajay walia





Yagya said:


> Millennium City ... ( Gurgaon - India) by harinderjaidka, on Flickr





deekshith said:


> Gurgaon skyline
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/harmeet-singh/7529908120/sizes/l/in/photostream/


.......


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The memorial of Mahatma Gandhi.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Red Fort, Delhi.


 дели by ardues2013, on Flickr




Красный форт  by 
ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_6575 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_6582 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

azzi282 said:


> Night Aims High by Kumar Ashutosh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Night world by Kumar Ashutosh, on Flickr





Neelabh said:


> Connaught Place by hi_nilabh, on Flickr
> 
> Connaught Place by hi_nilabh, on Flickr
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Chandni Chowk Market - Delhi.


IMG_6499 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_6495 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_6477 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

taken by me


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Gurgaon 01 by I.bhupi, on Flickr


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Jasbir S. Randhawa
> 
> "The Delhi Metro Railway on an elevated stretch above M.G. Road, Gurgaon; with a view of the Gurgaon Skyline in the background"


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

IndiansUnite said:


> Had this lying on my IS account for quite some time..
> 
> Copright leo j


....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Yagya said:


> Chawri Bazzar


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

IndiansUnite said:


> ISKCON Temple, East of Kailash
> Copyright Deepak Malhotra
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

IndiansUnite said:


> Circa 1193's rooftop restaurant in Mehrauli
> Copyright Zomatos
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

KB335ci2 said:


> IGI T3's MLCP


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

KB335ci2 said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Neelabh said:


> North Block by krupal, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

IU said:


> Circa 1193's rooftop restaurant in Mehrauli
> Copyright Zomatos
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

gsouza said:


> *Purana Qila, New Delhi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

UDHL said:


> Shot of 2010 Commonwealth Games Ceremony by Jyoti Kapoor, at rediff.com


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

gsouza said:


> *IFCI Building, Nehru Place, South Delhi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

IU said:


> ISKCON Temple, East of Kailash
> Copyright Deepak Malhotra
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Yagya said:


> cc:http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunilgarg/6453948893/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

IU said:


> Shot from space by a Canadian astronaut- *Chris Hadfield*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Master of Disguise said:


> lcwowBgfhcf by Indian Rockstars, on Flickr
> 
> ^^ Delhi Monsoon with DTC
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Airport express











himmat113 said:


> Interior Pictures: Airport Express. CC: Myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

World8115 said:


> 20-mars-2011 by emmrichard, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Need for Speed by Ashok.......Lost In Wilderness, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

World8115 said:


> sans-titre-8660.jpg by Julien Smith, on Flickr
> 
> 
> India_0013_resize by toddta, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

World8115 said:


> Delhi Metro - Built for the Commonwealth Games 2010 by matthewcross, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Metro Arrival by pulkit2008, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

World8115 said:


> CC: *mjaniec*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

World8115 said:


> *Airport Express photos by semerick30 *
> 
> CC: *semerick30*
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

World8115 said:


> *Airport Express photos by semerick30 *
> 
> CC: *semerick30*
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

mooktada said:


> another view of the from the same source


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Abhishek901 said:


> Hindustan Times


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Illusionist said:


> CC : antoniseb @ flickr





Illusionist said:


> CC : antoniseb @ flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

niknak said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

IU said:


> It's the Segway X2 which is mostly used off roads.
> http://www.segway.com/individual/models/x2.php
> 
> Meanwhile, another album with images from the F&B section--> http://picasaweb.google.com/rtankhiwale/Dallas#
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Marathaman said:


> Copyright myself:


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/DelhiMetroStation.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...800px-HUDA_City_Center_station_in_Gurgaon.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> and the all new Terminal 3 of IGI, the 3rd largest terminal in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> Akshardham with the Games village behind it


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> *Suburbs of Delhi
> *
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> More suburbs of Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Commonwealth Games Pics


Stuge234 said:


> posting here as well
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilovewalkman/5063237786/


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife
> 
> *Cycling: Oz rule again*
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife
> 
> *Athletics: 100 mtrs Final*
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> DELHI, INDIA - OCTOBER 03: Entertainers perform during the Opening Ceremony for the Delhi 2010 Commonwealth Games at Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium on October 3, 2010 in Delhi, India. (Photo by Feng Li/Getty Images) Photo: Getty Images, Feng Li / 2010 Getty Images
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:The Hindu


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Vrooms said:


> Images from:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/othersports/article-1317357/Commonwealth-Games-2010-opening-ceremony-Delhi-delivers-delight.html?ITO=1490


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife
> 
> *DRUMMERS:*


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife
> 
> *TREE OF KNOWLEDGE*
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

One of the buildings of Delhi college of engineering 









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/DelhiCollegeOfEngineering_Library.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Crowd at a cricket game









http://in.bookmyshow.com/entertainment/wp-content/uploads/image/ipl/Delhi crowd.jpg

Delhi daredevil fan 









http://images.bollywoodhungama.com/img/feature/12/apr/nargis2.jpg









http://photogallery.indiatimes.com/...tla-stadium-in-New-Delhi-on-April-19-2012.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Republic day parade









http://defenceforumindia.com/jh4cz/assets/RepublicDay-Parade-2013-011.jpg









http://img.india-forums.com/wallpap...e-at-rajpath-in-new-delhi-on-wed-jan-2011.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.freevisuals4u.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/T-90-s-Battle-Tank.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-jvNd1H4tIJU/Tx1RXK8JCzI/AAAAAAAAAt4/5Jd_4vfTL5Y/s1600/l2012012338779.jpg









http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/6873/1000xt.jpg









http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/2641/1000xx.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/UisGj8g.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/P4qMJzb.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/4JIpYXA.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/O9jZemF.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://nimg.sulekha.com/others/original700/india-republic-day-rehearsal-2011-1-23-4-31-3.jpg









http://media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/Photo_gallery/r-day9_012413021443.jpg









http://static.ibnlive.in.com/pix/slideshow/01-2009/60th-republic-day/rday_1_630.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Mjb-LhOBSDc/UQO2dmiRVnI/AAAAAAAAOaA/-JVYrJm8FK4/s1600/0123pod_05.jpg









http://img.ibtimes.com/www/data/images/full/2013/01/27/339079.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://media.sacbee.com/static/webl...republic_day_2012_sm/republic_day_2012_04.jpg









http://s.wsj.net/public/resources/images/OB-WD183_irepub_G_20130126011005.jpg









http://media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2013january/pic18_660_012613061938.jpg









http://media.sacbee.com/static/webl...republic_day_2012_sm/republic_day_2012_01.jpg










http://media.sacbee.com/static/webl...republic_day_2012_sm/republic_day_2012_10.jpg









http://media.sacbee.com/static/webl...republic_day_2012_sm/republic_day_2012_06.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

NCC- National cadet corps









http://media.sacbee.com/static/webl...republic_day_2012_sm/republic_day_2012_18.jpg









http://media.sacbee.com/static/webl...republic_day_2012_sm/republic_day_2012_17.jpg








http://media.sacbee.com/static/webl...republic_day_2012_sm/republic_day_2012_25.jpg








http://media.sacbee.com/static/webl...republic_day_2012_sm/republic_day_2012_21.jpg









http://media.sacbee.com/static/webl...republic_day_2012_sm/republic_day_2012_28.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

zhiemi said:


> Nehru Museum. Also by Mat Booth.


//


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

So, the city is called New Delhi. Where is the old one then?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^
New Delhi is one of nine districts that comprise Delhi, as shown below:









source

New Delhi, as we see it today, is over a century old, but there are parts in it that are several centuries older.

Many parts of the other eight districts are much older than that, and Delhi is historically and archaeologically pegged at over five millennia old as an urban settlement


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

So, the capital is actually New Delhi, right? I mean the centre of the city, administrative buildings etc.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Skyline_ said:


> So, the capital is actually New Delhi, right? I mean the centre of the city, administrative buildings etc.


Yes, New Delhi is the capital.The centre of a city can be subjective based on what people
consider as important areas.But yeah most of the administrative buildings etc..
are in New Delhi.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

gsouza said:


> *Connaught Place*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6056/5912473163_22c4b856fa_b.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ IMpressive highway and LRT network.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from New Delhi :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

del


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

next page


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

next page please


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Mall by denthewise, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

New Delhi Pizza Hut by kryka83, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Select Citywalk exterior by India Insights, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Blooming Glory... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Red Fort by proxygeek, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Airport Express by VinayakH, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Airport Shops by travelstips, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Airport by Titoo Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

New Delhi Airport by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Airport Terminal 3 by VBGoyal74, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

New Delhi airport entrance by ezgenerator, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

DELHI AIRPORT - T3 TERMINAL by Avishek Saha, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Indira Gandhi International Airport, Terminal III. New Delhi by Syed Ahsan, on Flickr


Force India F1 team in Sports Lounge, Delhi Airport by spawn_hmmm, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi 2 Dublin by mister gatewood, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ENJOYING OFFICE PARTY AT PVR BLUOO by iRakeshDwivedi, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Daredevils Launch Party by Kingfisher World, on Flickr


Delhi - Volga (8) by Proxy Indian, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Daredevils DD vs CSK Chennai Super Kings IPL Match 2010 by Devender, on Flickr


Dr. Vijay Mallya interviewed by media by Royal Challengers Bangalore, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Kingfisher landing at Delhi Airport by VBGoyal74, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

desiyogi said:


> Delhi Daredevils DD vs CSK Chennai Super Kings IPL Match 2010 by Devender, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Dr. Vijay Mallya interviewed by media by Royal Challengers Bangalore, on Flickr


Shibani Dandekar <3


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Pals_RGB said:


> Shibani Dandekar <3


I should start watching cricket again.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

desiyogi said:


> I should start watching cricket again.


She is no more in IPL, replaced.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Pals_RGB said:


> She is no more in IPL, replaced.




I wish Deepika would try hosting it one year.
No matter what the paycheck. :tongue2:


Sidhartha Mallya & Deepika Padukone get ready to enjoy the match by Royal Challengers Bangalore, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

commonwealth games delhi photo, commonwealth, games, delhi, photo by Jasun15, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

DEHLI VIEW BEFORE 1857 by naashna, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Wrestling Arena, New Delhi by seaview99, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Trip / Commonwealth Games 2010 by RomanSkyva.Com, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

DSC_3236 by Devil_Rides_Out, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Grand Closing !-Commonwealth games 2010 by Abhinav Singhai, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

If You Build It, They Might Come. by null0, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Commonwealth Games by Windsor Legion Track & Field Club, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

TV photos of Delhi 2010 Commonwealth Games 245 by kiranparmar1, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

TV photos of Delhi 2010 Commonwealth Games 093 by kiranparmar1, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

CWG-2010-Delhi-Photos (6) by vebtoday9, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

desiyogi said:


> I wish Deepika would try hosting it one year.
> No matter what the paycheck. :tongue2:


That can happen only in your dreams yogi_ji_. 
And since when you bcom fan of Deepika ? i thought u like Aruna shields.

http://postimg.org/image/i9c46zrgt/


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

JLN Stadium, New Delhi by Jai Pandya, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

David Cameron in Delhi by UK in India, on Flickr



Pals_RGB said:


> That can happen only in your dreams yogi_ji_.
> And since when you bcom fan of Deepika ? i thought u like Aruna shields.


Deepika is closely associated with IPL.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

QBA Restaurant Seating - Delhi by Life's A Party, on Flickr


OH MY GOD PIZZA HUT by woofiegrrl, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Section 144 in Delhi by vm2827, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Mist - all hours dining restaurant, The Park New Delhi by The Park Hotels, India, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

desiyogi said:


> Deepika is closely associated with IPL.


Deepika is *closely associated* with Junior Mallya and SRK.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Belly by Vasu.., on Flickr


Blue Frog by iRakeshDwivedi, on Flickr


sexy katrina kaif by iRakeshDwivedi, on Flickr


Show Stopper Katrina Kaif by iRakeshDwivedi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pretty girls! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Delhi


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

terminal 3 IGI Airport , New Delhi by Swami Stream, on Flickr


.Delhi Airport expressway by arulmuru182002, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Indira Gandhi Airport - Office 365 by isriya, on Flickr


Duty Free stores at Delhi IGI airport by lut4rp, on Flickr


Delhi Airport T3  by seaview99, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Akshardham temple, New delhi, www.akshardham.org by Bayar's Photo Mongolia, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

akshar23 by JoyLakh, on Flickr


akshar38 by JoyLakh, on Flickr


Swaminarayan Akshardham, Delhi by Anupam Chatterjee, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

akshar49 by JoyLakh, on Flickr


akshar44 by JoyLakh, on Flickr


akshar29 by JoyLakh, on Flickr


akshar47 by JoyLakh, on Flickr


panal01f by jigoodream, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

sahajanand01f by jigoodream, on Flickr


mandovar02f by jigoodream, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Neelabh said:


> Delhi Police Red Fort by illuminativisuals.net, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Delhi Sunset by Soumen Nath, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Signature Bridge, Delhi*

















​


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

yu kab banihe bhaiya ... humse aur intejar nahi howat hai


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

ohh!!..I like a lot posts number 286-7-8


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

OldKool said:


> yu kab banihe bhaiya ... humse aur intejar nahi howat hai


Ban rahi hai bhaijaan.  :nuts:


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> ohh!!..I like a lot posts number 286-7-8


It's the Akshardham.
http://www.akshardham.com/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

gsouza said:


> *Krishi Bhawan, New Delhi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Metro by Jonathon Brown, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

City Moment – The Delhi Metro, Ghazipur Road by Mayank Austen Soofi, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Subhash Place CBD with Delhi metro line in background by varunshiv, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Golden Temple by Manυ, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Neelabh said:


> It's my 'NEW' Delhi | Courtesy CWG 2010 by Ravi sh kumar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> World Peace Pagoda, Delhi by Smit Sandhir, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Photo copyright: Mohan Singh :: Originally posted by _Forum_ in the Indian section.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Delhi Roads*



Neelabh said:


> *Toward Noida*
> 
> Looking south-east from Lakshmi Nagar intersection by varunshiv, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Connaught place and Central park; 

X-posting, Original post by Neelabh :cheers:*


Connaught place by JSP_me, on Flickr


Central Park by uchit gupta, on Flickr


Cannaught Place-Central Park by elferns, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Hauz Khas lake*



> Stuff Your Eyes With Wonder by Viga Versa Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hauz Khas Lake, New Delhi by Fotografia by Bharat, on Flickr


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

ethereal indeed ... love dilli <3


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Impressive city! kay: I'd like to visit someday.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Connaught Place*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Skyline_at_Rajiv_Chowk.JPG


----------



## Ananya (Oct 24, 2013)

I love Delhi......I hope the women safety issue sorts out fast, so that I can roam about freely in this beautiful city without any worries......


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Buddh circuit Ahead Of Indian GP. From FB page and originally posted by Infra Desperados*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*And the race day*.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Neelabh said:


> *Shanti Path*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Neelabh said:


> The Horizon Club Lounge View -New Delhi- by @Alebi, on Flickr


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Neelabh said:


> Delhi roads by val singh bansal, on Flickr
> 
> 
> What I wanted to do was to paint sunlight on the side of a house… by ferpectshotz, on Flickr


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Neelabh said:


> Vishwa Shani Stupa Twilight... by nimitnigam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Blue Hour on Qutub Minar... by nimitnigam, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting some photos, originally posted by Gsouza 

*Parliament Of India*









*Presidents Estate*









*Presidents Estate*









*Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium Marg, Pragati Vihar*









*Barapullah Road, Pragati Vihar*









​


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Alwar is Delhi NCR's biggest district
















source As of the *2011 Census, 45.14 million people live in the NCR, in an area of 43,016 sq km.* That's an average population density of about 1050 people per sq km which is denser than all major U.S. CMSAs (consolidated metropolitan statistical areas)! There isn't any mono-centric metropolitan region in the world that's bigger or more populous than that! Delhi's contiguous urban area is the inner ring of the NCR, and constitutes the NCT and the districts of Faridabad, Ghaziabad, Gurgaon and Gautam Buddha Nagar. This is sometimes also referred to as Delhi's metropolitan area, and contains *21.7 million people living in 7877 sq km*, so an urban area population density of 2755 people per sq km. As of the 2011 Census, the NCT (National Capital Territory) consists of New Delhi, the eight districts of Delhi, 59 census towns and 165 urban villages. The NCT can be considered as the de facto City of Delhi, and contains 16,753,235 people living in 1483 sq km; an average city population of 11,297 people per sq km. 2011 Census[/QUOTE][/IMG]


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome roads! :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Noida*. (Couldn't fnd bigger images).


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Next page please ----- >>>


----------

